# Thinking Red Social Group



## Swill (Oct 16, 2008)

For all you Intelligence Professionals on the board, we have a new social group. Stop by and support the club.  ;)


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 16, 2008)

Are people who want to get into Intel welcome?


----------



## Swill (Oct 16, 2008)

Short answer: yes. PM Inbound.


----------



## car (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm interested in Intel... Wannabes welcome?


----------



## Swill (Oct 16, 2008)

Poetic_Mind said:


> I'm interested in Intel... Wannabes welcome?



Yes. Check out the welcome message in the group.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 17, 2008)

You guys better hope I don't get shit faced and change your name to oxymoron ;)


----------



## car (Oct 17, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> You guys better hope I don't get shit faced and change your name to oxymoron ;)



I'll just change it back.

You forget, old Soldier, that my command is the Computer Network Operations proponent for the Army. :uhh:


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 17, 2008)

car said:


> I'll just change it back.
> 
> You forget, old Soldier, that my command is the Computer Network Operations proponent for the Army. :uhh:


 
You forget I can Ban you but You can not ban me


----------



## car (Oct 17, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> You forget I can Ban you but You can not ban me



I'll just call Boon and tell him you're being yourself......


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, I just sent my join request... I think I'm qualified... :)


----------

